# Atletico, Jackson Martinez al Guangzhou per 45 milioni di euro.



## Louis Gara (2 Febbraio 2016)

Come riportano vari media colombiani, Jackson Martinez sarebbe ad un passo dal trasferimento in Cina. In particolare, l'attaccante colombiano dell'Atletico Madrid, che la scorsa estate fu vicinissimo al Milan, si trasferirà al Guangzhou Evergrande per ben 45 milioni di euro.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (2 Febbraio 2016)

insomma la abbiamo scampata anche a sto giro.


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2016)

godo, lui ci ha rifiutato


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2016)

GODO copiosamente .... E anche per questo come kondocoso L abbiamo scampata bella .


----------



## Hammer (2 Febbraio 2016)

Un altro che se ne va nel calcio importante


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2016)

E' una mega sòla, si vedeva lontano 1000 chilometri.

45 milioni, comunque, sono una cifra monstre. Il Gallo lo avrebbe ceduto in prestito puro al Genoa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2016)

Meno male che ci ha rifiutato va, alla fine l'Atletico però prende un botto di soldi assurdo.


----------



## cremone (2 Febbraio 2016)

Ma i cinesi perchè non comprano squadre in Europa anzichè svenarsi per giocatori di non eccelso livello


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Febbraio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Ma i cinesi perchè non comprano squadre in Europa anzichè svenarsi per giocatori di non eccelso livello



Invece di spendere 45 milioni per Jackson, ne aggiungevano altri 955 e si prendevano il Milan... 

Tra l'altro se non sbaglio il Guanzghou è al 50% di proprietà di Alibaba


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco


----------



## DannySa (2 Febbraio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Meno male che ci ha rifiutato va, alla fine l'Atletico però prende un botto di soldi assurdo.



Non penso, sbaglio o lo hanno pagato 30 in estate?


----------



## de sica (2 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non penso, sbaglio o lo hanno pagato 30 in estate?



35


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Febbraio 2016)

Il Ds dell'Atletico ( Berta ) è un mostro


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Febbraio 2016)

E pensare che era la prima scelta del nostro DS.
Insieme a kongdobia..
E solo dio sa come ce li ha fatti scansare.. 
Si è messo la mano sulla coscienza. 

Altrimenti eravamo falliti miseramente


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Febbraio 2016)

Jackson delusione pazzesca...
Però affare pazzesco dell'Atletico. Pazzesco.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2016)

Incredibile, ha fallito e non solo recuperano la cifra, pure ci guadagnano qualcosina.

Solo a noi con Luiz è andata storta, pazzesco.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2016)

*E ufficiale*


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2016)

che pacco che abbiamo schivato, chi l'avrebbe mai detto. 

certo che pure lui ha avuto un tracollo.....in 6 mesi è passato dall'essere uno dei botti estivi, a giocatore finito che va a svernare in cina.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Febbraio 2016)

L'Atletico è la società più fortunata sulla faccia della Terra. Comprano un mega bidone e alla fine finiscono pure col guadagnarci ..


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Gli unici babbei che non son riusciti a vendere a sti cinesi siamo noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2016)

Colpaccio pazzesco dell'Atletico ribadisco PAZZESCO, alla fine non gli auguro niente anzi gli dico pure grazie perchè alla fine abbiamo preso Bacca che a quanto pare gli da pure le pizze, ho sempre preferito Martinez a Bacca ma non pensavo fosse un flop cosi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E ufficiale*


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


>



*Secondo Sportmediaset percepirà per i prossimi 4 anni un ingaggio monstre da 12.5 mln netti annui*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tiettelo Bacca, tiettelo.


----------



## Doctore (3 Febbraio 2016)

Pure bacca ha ricevuto offerte interessanti dalla cina...ma ha ancora voglia di giocare a calcio.


----------



## Doctore (3 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset percepirà per i prossimi 4 anni un ingaggio monstre da 12.5 mln netti annui*



Oggettivamente è uno stipendio da paura...Non riesco a dargli tanto torto


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente è uno stipendio da paura...Non riesco a dargli tanto torto



Sisi, andrà a prendere il triplo. Come si fa a dire di no, soldi son soldi.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Bidone clamoroso..lui e Kondogbia si meritano il peggio..la ruota gira nella vita..prenderà anche i soldi ma il calcio e' un altra cosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2016)

Al di là dell'offerta irrinunciabile, questo si è capito dall'inizio che era un mercenario affamato solo di soldi.
Lui e il procuratore, Pompeo. Credo che avrebbero accettato il trasferimento anche per meno.


----------



## Baggio (3 Febbraio 2016)

Ma sti cinesi venissero in Italia ad acquistare tutte e 20 le società di Serie A a sto punto

Altro che Premier League poi

Affare clamoroso e fuori dal mondo dell'Atletico


----------



## wildfrank (3 Febbraio 2016)

Se Berlusca non dovesse trovare il pollo che acquista, per noi tira una bruttissima aria IMHO....


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Se Berlusca non dovesse trovare il pollo che acquista, per noi tira una bruttissima aria IMHO....



Il pollo lo si trova quando e come si vuole, se domani Berlusconi decidesse che vende il Milan a 200 milioni + i debiti, tranquillo che si presenterebbero davvero sceicchi vari.

Semplicemente (e giustamente dal suo punto di vista) vuole temporeggiare per guadagnare il più possibile, non avendo bisogno di soldi è nel suo diritto prendersi tutto il tempo che desidera. 
Dobbiamo renderci conto che magari un semplice tirare la corda per un altro anno, per noi sarebbe un agonia, ma per chi deve incassare magari questo anno in più vale 50 milioni di euro sul prezzo di vendita, non soldi del monopoli. 
Purtroppo è cosi, siamo tutti Mancini col retro degli altri.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Febbraio 2016)

_"Fin da piccolo guardavo il calcio cinese, è sempre stato il mio sogno giocare nel Guancosu Evergreen..."_


----------



## Dany20 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Incredibile. Come fanno a vendere JM a 45mln guadagnandoci pure? Avrà fatto si e no 2 gol in Spagna.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Febbraio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Come fanno a vendere JM a 45mln guadagnandoci pure? Avrà fatto si e no 2 gol in Spagna.



Merito della Doyen e dell'intermediazione di Mendes.


----------



## wildfrank (3 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il pollo lo si trova quando e come si vuole, se domani Berlusconi decidesse che vende il Milan a 200 milioni + i debiti, tranquillo che si presenterebbero davvero sceicchi vari.
> 
> Semplicemente (e giustamente dal suo punto di vista) vuole temporeggiare per guadagnare il più possibile, non avendo bisogno di soldi è nel suo diritto prendersi tutto il tempo che desidera.
> Dobbiamo renderci conto che magari un semplice tirare la corda per un altro anno, per noi sarebbe un agonia, ma per chi deve incassare magari questo anno in più vale 50 milioni di euro sul prezzo di vendita, non soldi del monopoli.
> Purtroppo è cosi, siamo tutti Mancini col retro degli altri.



Si hai ragione, ma non sono stato chiaro: intendevo dire che se eventualmente Berlusconi non riuscisse a vendere, in direzione Cina ci andrebbero anche i nostri pezzi pregiati per fare cassa...


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _"Fin da piccolo guardavo il calcio cinese, è sempre stato il mio sogno giocare nel Guancosu Evergreen..."_



Non ci credo, ma che faccia da deretano ha sto qua?!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Febbraio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non ci credo, ma che faccia da deretano ha sto qua?!



Non l'ha detta quella frase! Pensavo che le faccine sotto e il nome cambiato della squadra cinese fossero sufficienti a far capire la mia ironia


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non l'ha detta quella frase! Pensavo che le faccine sotto e il nome cambiato della squadra cinese fossero sufficienti a far capire la mia ironia


----------



## Kaw (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ma secondo voi JM è davvero così scarso?
Cioè fino allo scorso giugno se ne parlava comunque come di un grande attaccante, i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti.
E' che emergere in una realtà come quella dell'Atletico Madrid non è facile, per inserirsi in quella squadra ci vuole tempo.
Poi una volta arrivata questa offerta monstre...

Secondo me se fosse venuto al Milan avrebbe fatto più o meno come Bacca, anche se da come si sono comportati lui e il procuratore durante la trattativa è un bene che ce li siamo scansati.


----------



## massvi (5 Febbraio 2016)

Devono mettere delle regole, del tipo che un calciatore che gioca in Europa non può andare in Cina dopo appena 6 mesi dall'ultimo trasferimento. Altrimenti il mercato diventa ancor più ridicolo.


----------

